
Is Bitcoin going TO THE MOON? No, it's Tether going down the plughole - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2018/10/15/is-bitcoin-going-to-the-moon-no-its-tether-going-down-the-plughole/
======
eberkund
It's back to $0.98, so much for this article...

~~~
davidgerard
Yep, someone spent $5m of actual USD to pump the price back up from $0.93 to
$0.99 - I mention this in the article, complete with Kraken price and volume
chart showing the $5m pump.

Of course, someone cashed it out straight away, and it's currently at 0.945:
[https://trade.kraken.com/markets/kraken/usdt/usd](https://trade.kraken.com/markets/kraken/usdt/usd)

And the market is not so sanguine - the risk premium on Tether exchanges is
currently at $300.

